# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  How many hair grafts do I approximately need for FUE?

## Sadgal

Hi everyone.  I've been having hairloss since young. I'm 30 years old and just gave birth 4mths ago.  I have severe hairloss now and its making me more panic now. However I know dat hair transplant will mean more money to invest.  Is it possible if I do a step by step hair transplant?  Let say 500 grafts 1st for my condition

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Thanks for sharing.  You should get a couple of recommendations about the best available treatment options.  With a review of your medical background, a consultation should allow you the opportunity to find out the exact cause of your hair loss.

----------


## abhinavbhatt

General, up to 4,000 hair grafts can be transplanted in one hair transplant treatment. If a person is completely bald, they must need a huge number of hair grafts to grow hair on all areas of the scalp.

----------

